# English Bulldog upcoming litter



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So in my spare time, (haha like I have any spare time) I breed AKC registered English Bulldogs. I currently have my only girl due to whelp March 3rd. If you know anything about the breed, you know they are not simple to raise. They have to be AI'd, have to have a csection and the puppies require 24 hr care for their first 3+ weeks. It takes me, my husband, my mom and often my sister to raise a litter.

Miss Gimpy is a 4th generation dog for me. Her puppies will be 5th generation. Gimpy is a brindle and white. She is bred to Wilbur, a solid white that is actually a red underneath. Hoping for a mix of brindle, reds and solid whites.

Gimpy not pregnant








Wilbur








Gimpys belly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Can't wait to see puppy pictures! opcorn:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice lookin Bulldoggies, I love them. Happy whelping!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I will have xray pictures Monday from the vet.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So xrays didn't come out good as I couldn't get her to empty her bowels before her appointment. But they saw at least 4 and thinking at least 5. Poor girl is so miserable. Her csection is scheduled for Wednesday but thinking she might go tomorrow.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Awe she looks like our big boy Gus. He's almost 8. Good luck with the pups and can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She really looks uncomfortable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...poor mama...good luck!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

They are here and it's been a long long day. I work graveyards. I got home at 7:30 this morning and her temp was 98.6 which it had been running 99.6-100.3! So I called the vet even though I knew it should be just a tad lower. Vet said bring her and we will check her cervix. So I ate breakfast and fed animals and then went to load her. I decided to check temp and it was 98.1, we're going to have puppies! 

So off we go and arrive at 10:30 am, vet is an hr and 15 mins away. Vet says yes we are dilating. They had two surgeries going so they say leave her and come back at 1:15. So surgery started at 1:30. We got 6 puppies and we helped revive them. But after gimpy was stitched up the vet noticed one had a bad cleft pallet. So we had to let him go!  RIP Lil boy!

She has 3 healthy girls and 2 healthy boys. They are fat and doing good. Momma had a hard time recovering and lost a bit too much blood. But some meds helped that to stop and now she is doing good. She however would not cooperate for the vet office to nurse them or clean them. I'm sure she will do better at home as she hates the vet office. 

We are half way home now. It's 7:24 pm and I haven't slept at all. I will be up all night with puppies but will hopefully get sleep between them nursing by taking them away for two hours and then helping them nurse for an hour then away again. Or I might sleep next to pool in the floor with her and just set my alarm every hour.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! I hope you don't have to work for the next couple of days.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I am off for the next 3 night and then my mom will babysit at night and my husband or I will watch them during the day.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very sweet


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The vet was very concerned and thought we were going to have bottle babies because Gimpy would not lay and nurse them or clean them yesterday. When I got her home I held her down for maybe 5 mins and have not had a problem since. I was taking them away and bringing them to nurse every 2 hours.

She still wouldn't clean them. I would get them started and hold them to her and she would turn her head.

Well this afternoon they were in there and had been for a while. She got up ate a few bites and then went to them and licked ones head and then another. Then something clicked and started licking like crazy and cleaned all their butts. Now I can't hardly get her to stop cleaning them. Lol

They are doing great!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I do believe that I have lost my mind when I bred all these animals. Lol Gimpy and her 5 puppies require around the clock care. Then I am caring for/raising my dad's 7 German Shorthair puppies. There were 10 and when he lost 3 I took over their care. And now my goat just kidded triplets so I may end up with another bottle baby to go with my 7 week old Baha. Lol and I have baby chicks and newly hatched quail. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is a lot of babies!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

exciting to say the least!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Well figured I would update since they will be leaving soon. Lol they are almost 7 weeks and will go home a week from today. They have gotten big except there is one Lil runt. Lol and that is a cat they are attacking. Lol he thinks he is a dog because he was raised with my chihuahua.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, so cute! Love the white one. My cats would all beat the tar out of a puppy trying to play with them. Lol You got a nice cat!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------

